# input on rig trip needed



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at a rig trip over SaturdaySunday (17/18) will be hitting either beercan or P town. Any input on conditions would be appreciated.

ed


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm paying attention to this too....


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Me to......


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

The satellite image yesterday was spotty but it looks like there is a color change around the beer can area. I know a couple friends went last weekend. One fished around marlin, ram, and horn and only got a few blackfin. One went alittle further south to Proteus and got on a few yellowfin. I think the bite may have been off because of the full moon


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Water looks real nice out there right now from the spur/steps and SW. Should be a line out there changing from dirty to blue and conditions should be good if its calm...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the input ed


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ed if you need another supplier of fuel, let me know! Can bring the last 2 lbs of summer sausage with me to sweeten the deal???? Hahahaha


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Ed
Wishing you a good and productive trip to the rigs, would help you with intel and prep if I was not at work 
All the best, looking forward to see some pictures of yft on your deck..
E.


----------



## Jpierre655 (Jun 21, 2016)

Were headed out tomorrow morning.


----------

